# Update - Towing a 22' Airstream 4000 miles



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

For those of you who are interested, I bought the Treg to tow an Airstream exactly like the one that caused so many problems for VW... I've been through this with you before. 
Anyway, we returned around Thanksgiving after taking a 4,000 miler from NM to CO, UT, ID, OR, CA, NV, AZ, etc. towing our 22' Airstream CCD with our Treg. Frankly, it was a lovely towing experience. We had thought we might move to Oregon so we had everything including all our animals with us... Needless to say, we're back in Santa Fe.
My wife said to me today, haven't you told the Vortex folks about our trip?
Pictures speak a thousand words. Here's some pics of our trip. http://touaregtrip.datseplots.com/ 
BTW, I towed the 22' something over 8,000 miles in '04. 
Enjoy!


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Update - Towing a 22' Airstream 4000 miles (Xrayo)*

Those are beautiful shots. I'd love to take that route one day soon.
Can you tell me a little about the brake controller and how it is wired, how it operates?
Also, in the pic of your wife bending down to the animals, is that an electric jack for the airstream next to her?
Thanks


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks, it was a long but fun trip. We never intended to take a vacation but that's what happened...
I use the Tekonsha Envoy (tried the Prodigy - too many quirks...) wired exactly as seen on this forum - using the factory connector under the dash. Works just great. Frankly, the Treg's brakes are so solid, the trailer brakes are cursory.
That is an electric jack! Good eye!


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Xrayo)*

Thanks, but one other question. I take it you don't have to do anything to invoke the trailer brakes, but that they work when you use the brake pedal? Is that right?


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep, that's right.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (Xrayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xrayo* »_I use the Tekonsha Envoy (tried the Prodigy - too many quirks...) 

what are/were the main differences/concerns between the prodigy and envoy?
I was just about to get a prodigy.....
(my trailer has LED lights, which apparently you must drive with your headlights on for there not to be any problems/errors)
thanks!


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

To tell you the truth, I think the problems with the Prodigy were probably Airstream trailer related more than Prodigy/Treg related. My trailer brakes faintly beeped when parked as the Prodigy sent its diagnostics through the circuit a couple times a second. I couldn't stand it. Plus, errant displays on the Prodigy were common. Did not affect performance but I felt more comfortable with the Envoy (which I owned from before). My trailer has LED lights too - nice feature.



_Modified by Xrayo at 3:54 AM 1-31-2005_


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Update - Towing a 22' Airstream 4000 miles (Xrayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xrayo* »_Pictures speak a thousand words. Here's some pics of our trip. http://touaregtrip.datseplots.com/ 
BTW, I towed the 22' something over 8,000 miles in '04. 
Enjoy!


Thank you for those great pictures!!! I wished we had met when you came cruising down the Central Coast from Pebble Beach, Big Sur, and Hearst Castle to San Luis Obispo (from the pictures I assume you were in that area...).
Towed that thing all the way from Walnut Creek to San Luis Obispo. It was MUCH easier to tow the trailer fully loaded. To tow that thing empty was a nightmare. Driving 55mph with that trailer empty is almost impossible. It jumps all over. You gotta go almost 80mph, then it just follows nice and smoothly. Towing that trailer fully loaded at 55-65mph is a charm!


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Update - Towing a 22' Airstream 4000 miles (Xrayo)*

Awesome pics. Your animals are too cool.


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Update - Towing a 22' Airstream 4000 miles (wkaml)*

Great pic! Yep, we went right past you. What beautiful country. 
I have to laugh, there are dyed in the wool Airstreamers that have NEVER exceeded 65MPH because of safety concerns. Here you are at 80+ because that's when your trailer tracks well... Frankly, I've driven my Treg/Airstream much faster than 65MPH - they tow so well together.
Weight distribution is a critical element to safe trailer towing and is the part that is amiss when your trailer is empty, IMHO. In your case the addition of the load (car on trailer) changes where the weight lies and, accordingly, how much hitch weight there is on the Treg's hitch.
A trailer with ideal load distribution (we're talking without a "weight distribution hitch system") will have a minimum tongue weight of about 10% of the gross weight and the maximum can range upward to 15% providing it does not violate the rating of the hitch - in your case about #600. Fix that and I believe you will fix the problem at lower speeds.
In the meantime, I'll watch for you and your trailer on the road! I'll be the Treg getting out of your way!


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Update - Towing a 22' Airstream 4000 miles (spikeital)*

Spike,
Thanks! We really enjoy the presence of animals.
We have three dogs; a German Shepherd, a Jack Russell, and what we jokingly coin "the country's only hiking Pekingese" - she goes with us everywhere and gladly hikes and hunts with our Russell for hours on end. Yesterday she hiked with us through a foot of fresh Santa Fe snow. We also have two cats - one is very cool. The other is, well...


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Update - Towing a 22' Airstream 4000 miles (Xrayo)*

I have no idea who you travelled with 2 cats. My 2 Himalayans are horrified of anything outside the front door. I love how your pekingese is sitting on top of the carriers. Where do the other 2 travel? In the AS?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Update - Towing a 22' Airstream 4000 miles (Xrayo)*

B-E-A-utiful pictures!
and yes. i love your pets too!
so i guess this is a question to everyone that owns a V8(air susp) with a towing hitch.
is it REALLY worth it to get a towing hitch and tow with the touareg?
i'm planning to tow a track scirocco this summer with the touareg. 
it's either with the touareg or the truck that my bf has.


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Update - Towing a 22' Airstream 4000 miles (spikeital)*

The Russell travels upfront on the front passenger's lap (where else?). With half of the backseat folded, the German Shepherd rode next to our backseat passenger. So here's how it looked:
Front seat: Driver / Passenger (w/Russell)
Back seat: Passenger / German Shepherd
Cargo area: Cat1 / Pekingese (on top) / Cat2

So, there were eight of us for 4,000 miles. That was not our intent, certainly! We had planned on a 1,000 mile 2-day move to Oregon but ditched the idea after the house we were to occupy had some serious problems... So, we went on 2-week vacation instead. It's called making lemonade from lemons, I think. We're still pondering that one.
We eventually just let the cool cat loose in the car where he settled down to sightsee. The other cat just stayed in her crate until we stopped for the day at hotels - too cold to camp.
We're surprised we survived, frankly. Now we just laugh about it.


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

OMG, Christina. The Treg is such a great towing vehicle that it would be a shame not to tow with it. Setup properly it is the best. Don't hesitate.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Xrayo)*

thanks. will consider getting a towing hitch. 
it's kinda expensive tho.
i wonder if i can "lease" it.


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

Expensive for you??? You have every option and doodad known to Treg-dom. You can handle it.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Xrayo)*

LOL. 
well expensive since i wo'nt be using the hitch everyday.
not a good investment for me.
speaking of doodads, i still have a set of cat by pass pipes sitting in my trunk wwaiting for the weather to get warmer so I (well, the bf) can put them on.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Have your bf get the hitch with his employee discount and install it for a nice dinner, since it is his car you will be towing. He should be able to get 25% off the parts price. I've been able to do that.


----------



## mweller (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: (Xrayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xrayo* »_To tell you the truth, I think the problems with the Prodigy were probably Airstream trailer related more than Prodigy/Treg related. My trailer brakes faintly beeped when parked as the Prodigy sent its diagnostics through the circuit a couple times a second. I couldn't stand it. Plus, errant displays on the Prodigy were common. Did not affect performance but I felt more comfortable with the Envoy (which I owned from before). My trailer has LED lights too - nice feature.
_Modified by Xrayo at 3:54 AM 1-31-2005_

My Tekonsha Prodigy issues were solved by connecting the brake wire on the controller directly to the brake switch on the Touareg per Tekonsha's bulletin. Now it works perfectly.


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

I tried that too but the brakes on the trailer still beeped... The Envoy is connected direct to the brake switch now.


----------



## randemar (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Update - Towing a 22' Airstream 4000 miles (Xrayo)*

great pics. i did a similar trip this summer which took 5,000 miles. i also hooked up the prodigy as mweller and have never had a problem. we'll be at rancho sedona rv park in santa fe the second week of september and would love to say hello.










_Modified by randemar at 8:50 PM 1-31-2005_


----------



## nine9three (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Update - Towing a 22' Airstream 4000 miles (Xrayo)*

Oregon!!! Eeeww, Yuck.... who in there right mind would want to live there! Best stay where you're at!


----------



## Woodengolfer (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Update - Towing a 22' Airstream 4000 miles (nine9three)*

Hello, Just arrived in sunny Fl,from Northern Michigan, towing my toy the Allante with car dolly. What a pleasent experience, sometimes I didn't even realize it was there. And the air suspension is a must for towing for those of you who think you might want to do without. Brakes were superb. Saw only two Eggs on way down, one in Alabama, the other on I 75 in Fl, boath waved as they flew on by. By the way I averaged 14-15 mpg @ 70-75 mph. The trans is fantastic,never a slow start at red lights or on ramps. The Allante weighs about 3500lbs(plus cloths and golf clubs ect..) and dolly about 400 lbs.Great vehicle!


----------



## crazylev (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi Xray.
I agree with everyone else....they are real nice photos...great lookin' family too!
Still wantin' a Treg. Hopefully maybe this year...

Jonathan
P.S. There are many hungry, cabin fever eyes on Airstreamforum.com that would probably dig these too...
Jonathan


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey Lev,
Nice to hear from you! Didn't know you hung out on this forum too (a lurker perhaps, LOL). I read your posts about the new Sarari. Good input. 
I'd post this stuff over there but some of those guys are quite stubborn about the Treg (or any non-GM or Ford), as you know. We're doing our part with guerilla marketing in the hopes they will see the light someday. Keep up the good word.
Talk to you soon!
X


----------

